# منتدي الكنيسة في رحلة عطاء منكم وبكم



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

سنوات من العطاء في منتدي الكنيسة 
ونحن بمناسبة هذه المناسبة السعيدة نحاول ان نستعرض اهم المراحل الفاصلة في تاريخ منتدي الكنيسة والتي ساهمت في نشر كلمة يسوع المسيح 


بداية الخدمة 
شجرت الخدمة  التي غرست وانتجت ثماراً









عــــــــام سعيد علي المنتدي في عامه الثاني 2006









وتزداد الخدمة في عام 2007  ويبدأ المنتدي احتفالاته مع اعضائه الذين هم جزء لا يتجزء منه فأصبحو مثل الكتلة الواحدة 


























وفي عام 2008 يظهر المنتدي بشهرة كبيرة وعلي نطاق أوسع 





عـــــــــام جديد علي المنتدي  عــام 2009











اطلالة منتدي الكنيسة في عامه السادس 2011










إلي الآن والمنتدي من نجاح لنجاح وهذه آخر احصائية في عــامه السادس
طالبين من الله ان يبارك هذه الخدمة 






للموضوع شبه مكتمل إلي الآن

والآن في عام 2011 وقد وصـــل المنتدي إلي ما يزيد عن 107 الف عضو
في عيده السادس متصدراً قوائم المواقع العالمية 
متمنين له الأستمرار والإزدهار تحت قيادة زعيمنا المحبوب وقلب المنتدي الحنون 






وفي هذه المناسبة السعيدة 
سيجلس الزعيم علي طاولة الحوار ليجيب علي مجموعة من الأسئلة تجول في خواطر كلاً منا 

1) ما هــو شعــــور روك في هذه اللحظة بعد ان أتم المنتدي خدمته السادسة في نجاح منقطع النظير ؟؟

2) هل انت راض علي مستوي المنتدي الحالي ؟؟

3) ما هو الذي شغل بالك حالياً تجاه المنتدي وهل هناك خطط للتطوير لا حق؟؟اً 

4) امنية تتمناها وتحلم بها دائماً للمنتدي ؟؟ 

5) وبعد عيد المنتدي السادس هل تري ان المنتدي قد اتي بثماره المرجوه بالشكل الذي اردته ؟؟؟؟؟


6) ما هو ما يلفت انتباهك دائماً في المنتدي ؟؟؟   


7) كلمتك لـــ ( مشرفين المنتدي == اعضاء المنتدي == زوار المنتدي )




=========================

كلمتي بهذه المناسبة 







شكـــراً لك يا من علمتنا الارتباط والأخوية 
علمتنا المحبة كمثل الأسرة الواحدة الــقوية

دروس تعلمــناها منك ببـــــساطة قــلب نقية
تخدم بروحانية مثل سيدك مخلص البشرية 

بكلامات قد تكون علي صفحات الكترونية 
في تأثيرها علي النفوس اشبه بالرسالة النورانية 

هذا وان تكلمنا فالكـلام قد لا يفي احقــية
عن المنتدي وما به من خدمة روحانية 

شكــــــراً  

أخـــــــــيراً تقبلوا مني هذا الموضوع المتواضع 
هذا وان تكلمنا عن المنتدي ومافيه ستعجز بحور الشعر عن الوصف 
ويتوقف اللسان عن الحديث وسيبوح القلب اكثر عن مكنوناته 
لما في قلوبنا من حب لهذا الصرح العظيم 


شكـــــــــــر خاص لأخي كليمو علي ماقدمه من مساعدة لإخراج الموضوع بهذه الصورة 


ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
يا أحبائي وأخــــوتي  
ويجعلها تنمو وتأتي بثمارها المرجوة


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2011)

الصور أعادة لي ذكريات العمل في تغيير تصميم المنتدى. أتذكر التصماميم كلها وأتذكر كل مناسبة حاولنا فيها تجديد شكل المنتدى.



بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> 1) ما هــو شعــــور روك في هذه اللحظة بعد ان أتم المنتدي خدمته السادسة في نجاح منقطع النظير ؟؟​




شعوري هو شعور فرح ممزوج بشكر لله الذي سمح واتاح. فشكراً له الذي اتاح ان استعمل خبرتي في البرمجيات ولهفتي في الحوار والنقاش لقصد أكبر.​ 



> 2) هل انت راض علي مستوي المنتدي الحالي ؟؟



نعم راضي بكل مستوياته. راضي على مستوى الأعضاء ومستوى الحوار ومستوى الإشراف ومستوى التفاعل، لكن أطمح وأعمل للأفضل​ 



> 3) ما هو الذي شغل بالك حالياً تجاه المنتدي وهل هناك خطط للتطوير لا حق؟؟اً



خطط التطوير كثيرة جداً، فهدفنا الأكبر هو توفير كل ما يحتاجه المستخدم المسيحي. نجحنا في توفير الكثير، لكن مازال هناك الكثير من الأشياء التي تفيد المستخدم المسيحي والتي لم نطورها بعد.​ 



> 4) امنية تتمناها وتحلم بها دائماً للمنتدي ؟؟



أتمنى ان يكون المنتدى أرضية لكل المسيحيين المتكلمين للغة العربية، أي أقرب للفيس بوك من ناحية الإستعمال والتواصل لا المحتوى.​ 



> 5) وبعد عيد المنتدي السادس هل تري ان المنتدي قد اتي بثماره المرجوه بالشكل الذي اردته ؟؟؟؟؟



الرب وحده يقدر ان يقدر الثمار. فانا بنظري مساعدة شخص واحد للتعرف على المسيح يستحق مني تعب كل السنين الماضية، لكن كثرة المتنصرين ومشاركة البقية في الخدمة اضاعت علي الأرقام ولم اعد احسب بصورة دقيقة. فيبقى الرب وحده هو الذي يرى ويفحص و يقدر ويبارك.​ 




> 6) ما هو ما يلفت انتباهك دائماً في المنتدي ؟؟؟



الدور المسؤل الذي يلعبه الإعضاء يوماً بعد يوم.​ 




> 7) كلمتك لـــ ( مشرفين المنتدي == اعضاء المنتدي == زوار المنتدي )



شكراً للجميع على ثقتهم ودعمهم المتواصل للمنتدى ولأهدفنا و لأرضية الخدمة التي نعمل على توفيرها...​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الصور أعادة لي ذكريات العمل في تغيير تصميم المنتدى. أتذكر التصماميم كلها وأتذكر كل مناسبة حاولنا فيها تجديد شكل المنتدى.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 

وليكون المنتدي دائماً سبب نعمة وبركة لكل من يلجأ اليه 
ودائماً مزيد من التقدم والنجاحات 

وليعوضكم الله في ملكوت السموات


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

*ياااااه الصور فكرتنى باياااام زمان انا طبعا دخلت المنتدى من تانى استايل وكنت بحب الاستايل دة جدا واتضايقت لما اتغير لانى كنت اتعودت عليه

انا طالع فى صورتين مره بالعربى ومره بالانجلش لما غيرت اسمى ههههههه

مجهوود حلو يا بوب
*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2011)

===========

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2011)

عجبنى الموضوع 
بس نزل باقى الصور عشان الاقى نفسى فى المتواجدون هههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ياااااه الصور فكرتنى باياااام زمان انا طبعا دخلت المنتدى من تانى استايل وكنت بحب الاستايل دة جدا واتضايقت لما اتغير لانى كنت اتعودت عليه
> 
> انا طالع فى صورتين مره بالعربى ومره بالانجلش لما غيرت اسمى ههههههه
> 
> ...



علشان بس تعرف غلاوتك عندنا يا مارس 
ههههههه

يالا بقي المرة إللي جاية عليك عاوز الآقيني 
ههههههههه

ربنا يخليك
نورت الموضوع

كل سنة وانت طيب ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ===========
> 
> ​




شكــــــــراً علي المرور الرائع كليمو 
كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يونيو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> عجبنى الموضوع
> بس نزل باقى الصور عشان الاقى نفسى فى المتواجدون هههههههههه​



شكـــــراً يا كوكي 

ان شاء الله الموضوع هيكمل 
بس ان كنت بفكر في الموضوع ده من فترة 
ولقيت فرصة ان المنتدي يحتفل بعيد ميلاده السادس 
علشان كده نزلت الموضوع 

يالا بقي هادور عليكي واجيبك 
هههه

كل سنة وانتِ طيبه​


----------



## dodo jojo (2 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع غايه فى الروعه والاهميه احلى تقييم لصاحب الموضوع المتميز..وشكرا لروك على اجابتك المتميزه اللى شجعت كل الاعضاء والمشرفين

من تصميمي:


----------



## النهيسى (2 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
يا أحبائي وأخــــوتي  
ويجعلها تنمو وتأتي بثمارها المرجوة


آمين

بكل أمانه
موضوع متميز جداا
أجمل تقييم
شكرا 
جدا 
جدا
جدا
​


----------



## تيمو (2 يونيو 2011)

موضوع مميّز بالفعل

أتمنى لهذا المنتدى مزيداً من التألق في العوالم الإفتراضية ، وأن يُحدث التغيير المطلوب في حياة كثيرين ...

مجهود رائع ، وفكرة مميّزة عزيزي بوب كمبيوتر ، ليست فقط مميزة بل إبداعية ...


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رائع يا بوب

فكرتني ببداية المنتدي الجميلة

بس انتا جبت الصور دي منين بالضبط هههههههه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

*تسلم ايدك يابوب بجد موضوع جميييييل جداااااااااا
ربنا يبارك المنتدى والزعيم ماى روك وكوبتك مان وكل فريق العمل من مشرفين وجمييييييع الاعضاء ويجعل المنتدى يسمر 30 و 60 و 100​*


----------



## أنجيلا (2 يونيو 2011)

*فكرة رائعة منك يا بوب*
*شكرا ليك*

*وكل سنة ومنتدانا في عطاء وتقدم*


----------



## besm alslib (2 يونيو 2011)

*الموضوع روووعه فعلا *

*عجبتني كتير فكرة شكل المنتدى من بدايته لهلا اتعرفت على شكله زمان وفعلا كان مختلف كتير عن هلااااا*

*تسلم ايديك على الفكره المميزه وعلى ابداعك الملحووووظ*

*بس بجد بقى جبت الصور منيييين *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> الموضوع غايه فى الروعه والاهميه احلى تقييم لصاحب الموضوع المتميز..وشكرا لروك على اجابتك المتميزه اللى شجعت كل الاعضاء والمشرفين
> 
> من تصميمي:



شكـــــرا ليك يا دودو

تصميماتك  جميلة جداً 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 يونيو 2011)

*المنتدى رائع بالفعل ولكنى أتمنى وجود قسم بالمنتدى(قسم تدريبى لخدمة المنتدى) لتعريف الأعضاء عموما وخاصة الجدد بقواعد العمل الحوارى ومنطلقاته من الكتاب المقدس حتى لايكون أحدنا عثرة لآخرين ...وحتى يأتى المنتدى بثمار أكثر ثلاثون وستون ومئة.*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> يا أحبائي وأخــــوتي
> ويجعلها تنمو وتأتي بثمارها المرجوة
> 
> ...



شكـــــراً ليك استاذي 

وهذه شهادة كبيرة من حضرتك اعتز بها 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> موضوع مميّز بالفعل
> 
> أتمنى لهذا المنتدى مزيداً من التألق في العوالم الإفتراضية ، وأن يُحدث التغيير المطلوب في حياة كثيرين ...
> 
> مجهود رائع ، وفكرة مميّزة عزيزي بوب كمبيوتر ، ليست فقط مميزة بل إبداعية ...



شكـــــراً لك اخي ميتو

وستزداد الخدمة نمواً بكم اعضاء منتدي الكنيسة 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع رائع يا بوب
> 
> فكرتني ببداية المنتدي الجميلة
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا مينا 

وفعلاً المنتدي حسيت انا وبعمل في الموضوع ذي الطفل
إللي بيكبر قدام عيننا كل شوية 

بفضل خدمتك  وخدمة اخوتي  اعضاء المنتدي

ونتمني ان يكمل الله معنا هذه المسيرة والتي قد بدأت في عام 2005 من اجل اسمه القدوس 



> بس انتا جبت الصور دي منين بالضبط هههههههه



ليا اصحابي في امن الدولة 
هههه

صدقني انا متابع المنتدي من قبل ما سجل وكنت دايماً بحفظ الصفحات الرئيسية كل ملاقي تطور في المنتدي 
وكنت بحفظ المواضيع علشان ابقي اقراها بعدين 
وعندي مواضيع كتيرررررررررررررررررر علي الجهاز 
بس صورة بداية المنتدي كان في واحد صاحبي خدمني كتير في الموضوع ده بعد ماقلتله علي فكرتي وهو اداني موقع ساعدني كتير في الموضوع 

وطبعاً دا كله ببركة ربنا  
ربنا يبارك خدمتك  ​​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *فكرة رائعة منك يا بوب*
> *شكرا ليك*
> 
> *وكل سنة ومنتدانا في عطاء وتقدم*



شكــــــراً علي مرورك انجيلا 

كل سنة وانتِ طيبه 

ومزيد من التقدم ومن نجاح لنجاح 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *المنتدى رائع بالفعل ولكنى أتمنى وجود قسم بالمنتدى(قسم تدريبى لخدمة المنتدى) لتعريف الأعضاء عموما وخاصة الجدد بقواعد العمل الحوارى ومنطلقاته من الكتاب المقدس حتى لايكون أحدنا عثرة لآخرين ...وحتى يأتى المنتدى بثمار أكثر ثلاثون وستون ومئة.*



ربنا يباركك اخي سامح 

وبالفعل كل ماهو يخدم المنتدي لا احد يتأخر عنه او يتواني في أداءه 

ربنا يحفظ حياتك 
ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2011)

*اييييييه الجمال ده يا بوب 
بجد مجهود رائع 
ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ونشوف دايما منتدانا ع القمه
يثبت لنهاية الشهر احتفالا بعيد ميلاد منتدانا الغالى كل سنه وهو طيب ودايما يا رب مجمعنا فيه    *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *الموضوع روووعه فعلا *
> 
> *عجبتني كتير فكرة شكل المنتدى من بدايته لهلا اتعرفت على شكله زمان وفعلا كان مختلف كتير عن هلااااا*
> 
> ...




شكراً علي تشريفك ام جورج 

ربنا يبارك حياتك واحنا بنتعلم منكم 

والصور دي انا كنت بحب احفظ صفحات المنتدي علشان خاطر اتابع المواضيع قبل ما اسجل في المنتدي 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يابوب بجد موضوع جميييييل جداااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك المنتدى والزعيم ماى روك وكوبتك مان وكل فريق العمل من مشرفين وجمييييييع الاعضاء ويجعل المنتدى يسمر 30 و 60 و 100​*




شكـــــراً اخي مايكل 

وربنا يبارك في خدمتك انت وأعضاء المنتدي 
ويعوض تعب محبتكم 

ربنا يحفظ حياتك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اييييييه الجمال ده يا بوب
> بجد مجهود رائع
> ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك ونشوف دايما منتدانا ع القمه
> يثبت لنهاية الشهر احتفالا بعيد ميلاد منتدانا الغالى كل سنه وهو طيب ودايما يا رب مجمعنا فيه    *




ميرسي لكِ يا دونــــــــــــــا 

ربنا يخليكِ 
وإحنا مهما ان عملنا مش هنقدر نوصل  لجزء بسيط من خدمتكم العملاقة في المنتدي 

شكـــــــراً علي التثبيت 
ويارب دايمــــاً إلي الأمــــــام نجاحات في استمرار 
ببركة خدمتكم 

ربنا يبارك خدمتِك ​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2011)

*روووووووعة جدا يا بوب  
كل سنة و منتدانا الغالي بألف ألف خير ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع جميل يا بوب 

يستحق التقيم 
*​


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2011)

ياربي علي هايدا ذكريات حلوة
كل الشكر الك اخى الحبيب
واحلي تقييم


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2011)

*جميل اوى الموضوع يابوب والصور حلوة اوى 
المنتدى جميل بالرب اللى فيه والاعضاء الحلوين المميزين والمشرفين اللى مطلعين عنينا ييييييييييي قصدى حطنا فى عنيهم هههههههه
ميرسى يابوب وميرسى لكل الاعضاء والمشرفين وربنا يباركك ياروك 
*


----------



## MeMo AlMasRy (3 يونيو 2011)

جامد يا بوب علي التوبيك ده


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *روووووووعة جدا يا بوب
> كل سنة و منتدانا الغالي بألف ألف خير ​*




شكــــــراً ليكِ يا روزيتا 

كل سنة وانتِ طيبه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا بوب
> 
> يستحق التقيم
> *​



شكــــــراً ليك اخي عياد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

just member قال:


> ياربي علي هايدا ذكريات حلوة
> كل الشكر الك اخى الحبيب
> واحلي تقييم



ربنا يحفظكم للخدمة سنين مديدة اخي جوجو 

شكــــــراً ليــك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ربنا يباركك​



شكـــــــــراً  اخي سمعـــــان 
ربنــا يبارك خدمتكم​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *جميل اوى الموضوع يابوب والصور حلوة اوى
> المنتدى جميل بالرب اللى فيه والاعضاء الحلوين المميزين والمشرفين اللى مطلعين عنينا ييييييييييي قصدى حطنا فى عنيهم هههههههه
> ميرسى يابوب وميرسى لكل الاعضاء والمشرفين وربنا يباركك ياروك
> *




شكـــــــراً يا نانسي 

وخلي بالك من نفسك بقي علشان المشرفين شكلهم كدا حطوكي في BLACK LIST 
قصدي حطوكي في عيونهم 
هههههههههه

ربنا يحفظ حياتك 
كل سنة وانتِ طيبه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

MeMo AlMasRy قال:


> جامد يا بوب علي التوبيك ده




شرفتني بمرورك اخي ميمو 

ربنا يحفظك 
شكــراً لك​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> شكـــــــراً يا نانسي
> 
> وخلي بالك من نفسك بقي علشان المشرفين شكلهم كدا حطوكي في BLACK LIST
> قصدي حطوكي في عيونهم
> ...



*لا يابوب انا مش محطوطة فى ال black list انا
 ال black list نفسها ههههه
ميرسى ربنا يباركك كتير 
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يونيو 2011)

اتمنى لادارة المنتدى وكل المشاركين الازدهار انه منتدى قيم ورائع ومفيد جدا واقدم خالص التهنئة للجميع


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

موضوع رووووووووعه بجد يا بوب

بس زعلانه مش لقيت اسمي

ينفع كده هههههههههههه

ربنا يعوضك ويخليلنا اجمل منتدي واجمل اعضاء ​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2011)

كلمه شكر قليله جدا جدا لصاحب هذا المنتدي الرائع  لانه  اعطانا فرصة كبيرة جدا فى التعارف على اجمل اخوة واخوات وابناء وبنات وابناء وامهات تشملهم المحبه الحقيقية واظهرت مواهب فى الخدمة تفوق كل خيال ومحبه لم تتواجد الا بين اسرة واحدة خالية من الانانية والحقد انه الجندى المجهول الذى افنى ذاته ليظهر الجميع الرب يعوضه بكل الخير ويراعاه 
حقا لا توجد مجلدات تعطيك كل الحق وكل المحبه التى ظللتنا بها بين صفحات هذا المنتدى فلك منا جميعا كل محبه تفوق الخيال ويكون النور هو الطريق المبعوث لك من القديرطوال مشوار الحياة​ 
اشكرك بوب علي هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يونيو 2011)

حلو اوى الموضوع 
جمييييييييييل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتمنى لادارة المنتدى وكل المشاركين الازدهار انه منتدى قيم ورائع ومفيد جدا واقدم خالص التهنئة للجميع



شكــــــراً علي شعورك الرائع حبيب يسوع 
ربنا يباركك 

كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع رووووووووعه بجد يا بوب
> 
> بس زعلانه مش لقيت اسمي
> 
> ...




ياروزي انتِ اسمك في قلوبنا دايماً 

شكــــــراً لكِ علي مرورك الرائع 

كل سنة وانتِ طيبه ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

netta قال:


> كلمه شكر قليله جدا جدا لصاحب هذا المنتدي الرائع  لانه  اعطانا فرصة كبيرة جدا فى التعارف على اجمل اخوة واخوات وابناء وبنات وابناء وامهات تشملهم المحبه الحقيقية واظهرت مواهب فى الخدمة تفوق كل خيال ومحبه لم تتواجد الا بين اسرة واحدة خالية من الانانية والحقد انه الجندى المجهول الذى افنى ذاته ليظهر الجميع الرب يعوضه بكل الخير ويراعاه
> حقا لا توجد مجلدات تعطيك كل الحق وكل المحبه التى ظللتنا بها بين صفحات هذا المنتدى فلك منا جميعا كل محبه تفوق الخيال ويكون النور هو الطريق المبعوث لك من القديرطوال مشوار الحياة​
> اشكرك بوب علي هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع​




فعلاً يا نيتا فلا يوجد كلمة شكر ستفي بحق الزعيم 

ونحن مهما ان فعلنا فهذا يعتبر جزء صغير جدااااااااا لما في قلوبنا نحوه 
طالبين من الله ان يبارك هذه الخدمة لمجد اسمه القدوس 

شكراً علي المشاركة المتميزه يا نيتا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> حلو اوى الموضوع
> جمييييييييييل




شكــــــراً ميرنا علي المرور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
كل سنة وانتِ طيبه​


----------



## girgis2 (5 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع جميل وصور رائعة يا بوب
شكرااا ليك
وكل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير وفي تقدم مستمر

آمييين
*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *موضوع جميل وصور رائعة يا بوب
> شكرااا ليك
> وكل سنة ومنتدانا الغالي بخير وفي تقدم مستمر
> 
> ...




العفو اخي جرجس 

كل سنة وانت طيب 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2011)

الله دي انا طالع بيها
*2009*

مشكور لمجهودكككككككك
يا بوب





​


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2011)

مجهود رائع 
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين 
والسنه اللى جايه يكون اسمى موجود فى الصور اللى هتنزلها اوكيه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الله دي انا طالع بيها
> *2009*
> 
> مشكور لمجهودكككككككك
> ...



شوفت بقي 
ههههههههههههههههه

العفو يا كليمو ربنا يباركك 
وشكــــــراً كتير علي تعبك يا أخي 

ربنا يحفظ حياتك 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> مجهود رائع
> وكل سنه وانتم طيبين
> والسنه اللى جايه يكون اسمى موجود فى الصور اللى هتنزلها اوكيه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​



ان شاء الله السنة الجايه انتِ إللي تعملي الموضوع وتعمليه احسن مني 
بس اوعي تنسيني انــــــــا بقي في الصور  
هههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يخليكِ لكل سنة 

كل سنة وانتِ بألف خير ​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا بوب بجد موضوع اكثر من رااائع
مرسي ليك وربنا يباركك
وكل سنة ومنتدانا بألف الف خير​


----------



## Koptisch (26 يناير 2012)

Jesus bless u all


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2012)

*حلو الموضوع بصراحة ةمجهود رائع *
*انا قيمته اول ما نزل ... بس مش فاكر شاركت والا لا *

*بس لما قريته تاني .... اتهرت واتجرق دمي *

*عمري ما أتصورت في ولا صورة ههههههههههههه*
*مع أني قديم برده *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *حلو الموضوع بصراحة ةمجهود رائع *
> *انا قيمته اول ما نزل ... بس مش فاكر شاركت والا لا *
> 
> *بس لما قريته تاني .... اتهرت واتجرق دمي *
> ...




يا باشا انت متصور فى القلب :flowers: 

كل سنة وانت طيب يا أمير

ويارب دايماً وسطينا 

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 يونيو 2012)

كل سنة وانتوا طيبين 




































المنتدى فى عيده السابع 






ويارب دايماً لمليون سنة
​


----------



## Twin (2 يونيو 2012)

*اخيراً اسمي طلع ... ومرتين كمان *
*تعيش يا بوب*​


----------



## Critic (2 يونيو 2012)

سحقا ! لولا انى بدخل مخفى كان زمانى ظهرت فى الاحصائيات :a82:


----------

